# Wrapping Ribs--  Foil or butcher paper?



## slidetuba (Apr 3, 2016)

I just saw an episode of BBQ with Franklin, and he cooked three briskets; one in wrapped, one in foil, and one in butcher paper..  I was wondering if anyone had tried it with ribs..


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 3, 2016)

ST, Never tried it always foiled or went straight up naked.


----------



## skipdonohue (Apr 3, 2016)

FYI..Franklin always uses foil on his ribs and butcher paper is just for his brisket


----------



## slidetuba (Apr 3, 2016)

I know that, but I'm asking if anyone has used it in ribs..


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't think it would work, because the foiling liquid used on the ribs would leak thru the butcher paper.

Al


----------



## slidetuba (Apr 8, 2016)

I have found if I wrap the ribs, the they are a little too moist..


----------



## stickyfingers (Apr 8, 2016)

I haven't tried wrapping in butcher paper yet, but the next time I do ribs I am for sure!


----------

